# [risolto]gnome-power-manager icons

## krono85

salve a tutti, da qualche giorno ho un problema a visualizzare l'icona di gnome-power manager.

L'applicazione funziona perfettamente ma la rappresenta SEMPRE con uno schermo nero..

ho notato solo dopo che anche altre icone sono sbagliate, tipo alcune nel mixer.

Qualcuno sa indirizzarmi verso la soluzione ?? 

grazie in anticipoLast edited by krono85 on Thu Jun 11, 2009 7:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## canduc17

Ho lo stesso problema...a me mancano delle icone anche ad evolution...e il tutto si è verificato dopo un normale aggiornamento con pacchetti stabili.

----------

## magowiz

se avete recentemente aggiornato kde la colpa è delle kdelibs-3.5.10-r6 , c'è un bug a tal proposito : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=273089 , la soluzione proposta è 

```
rm /usr/kde/3.5/share/icons/hicolor/index.theme
```

 , ho avuto lo stesso identico problema e con questo accorgimento ho risolto, fatemi sapere se funziona anche per voi.

Naturalmente dovrete ripetere questa semplice operazione ogni volta che reinstallerete le kdelibs, almeno finchè gli sviluppatori non risolvano in altro modo.

Ciao

magowiz

----------

## krono85

Purtroppo non ho kde, uso normalmente gnome. Non ricordo di preciso che pacchetto ho aggiornato per 

causare tutto ciò..nulla di instabile comunque.

----------

## riverdragon

Di solito a me questo problema capita quando aggiorno gnome-power-manager e non riavvio la sessione, facendolo torna tutto a posto.

Al momento ho gnome-power-manager-2.26.2 (overlay locale), funziona male ma le icone sono corrette.

----------

## canduc17

Okkei, risolto con la soluzione di magowiz, grazie mille!

----------

## krono85

per gnome nessuna soluzione ?? sono andato a cercare le icone, quelle ci sono

il fatto è che non le carica affatto..

----------

## canduc17

Guarda che io uso Gnome...ho le kdelibs solo perche' come software di masterizzazione uso K3b, che le richiede...  :Wink: 

----------

## krono85

Già.. effettivamente hai ragione. Anche io ho kdelibs nonostante usi gnome  :Very Happy: 

Ha funzionato anche per me, grazie mille!

----------

## magowiz

 *krono85 wrote:*   

> Già.. effettivamente hai ragione. Anche io ho kdelibs nonostante usi gnome 
> 
> Ha funzionato anche per me, grazie mille!

 

effettivamente non dovevo dire "se avete kde" ma "se avete le kdelibs"   :Smile: 

----------

## MajinJoko

amo questo forum   :Very Happy: 

Mi avete dato la soluzione prima che mi si presentasse il problema.  :Cool: 

E ora che è successo: risolto subito.

Grazie!   :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

ahhhhh sempre utilissimo il forum  :Wink: 

----------

## krono85

 *magowiz wrote:*   

>  *krono85 wrote:*   Già.. effettivamente hai ragione. Anche io ho kdelibs nonostante usi gnome 
> 
> Ha funzionato anche per me, grazie mille! 
> 
> effettivamente non dovevo dire "se avete kde" ma "se avete le kdelibs"  

 

no sono un brodo io che non ci ho pensato  :Very Happy:  ghghhg ancora grazie a todos

----------

